# 2 kleine Fischweiher



## Nightdriver (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die möglichkeit 2 kleine Fischteiche zu pachten.
Ein sehr kleiner Teich mit ca. 15m² und der andere mit ca 50m².
Die Teiche wurden in der Vergangenheit bereits mit Forellen besetzt und wurde über Jahre hinweg erfolgreich betrieben. Für mich heißt das auch, dass Sauerstoff, PH-Werte etc. in Ordnung sind und auch in zukunft so bleiben werden.
Der Wasserzufluss ist Grundwasser und wird über Rohre eingeleitet. (Oben der kleinere, unten der größere Teich miteinander verbunden)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wo ich mich preislich orientieren kann.
Falls ich die Teiche pachten würde, wie könnte ich diese besetzen. Habe hauptsächlich an Forellen gedacht, da diese in Vergangenheit auch so besetzt wurden.

Bin über anregungen und tipps in allen richtungen dankbar!!

LG Ingo


----------



## micheal32 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

hallo ingo,
wo sollen die weiher den liegen?(Gemeinde)
gruss michael


----------



## Nightdriver (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

liegt im kreis ravensburg


----------



## micheal32 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

denke ca.200 € pro jahr
gruss michael


----------



## sprogoe (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

ich habe seit ostern auch 2 kleine forellenteiche je 50 - 55 qm groß, eigene quelle auf dem grundstück mit ausreichend zufluß auch in trockenzeiten.
die abläufe sind jeder für sich, d. h. das wasser vom 1. fließt nicht in den 2. teich. das könnte bei auftreten einer krankheit sich auch auf den 2. teich ausbreiten.
das gesammte grundstück ist etwa 900 - 1000 qm groß und die pacht beträgt jährlich 205.- €.
in einem teich waren bei übernahme ca. 280 goldforellen bis etwa 750 g, die ich bereits bis auf 30 stck. verarbeitet (geräuchert) habe. demnächst, wenn dieser leer ist, wird er gereinigt und mit ca. 75 - 100 kg portionsforellen besetzt.
im 2. teich habe ich 600 setzlinge 13 - 18 cm eingesetzt, die jetzt schon um einiges gewachsen sind.
laut züchter werden die bis januar ihre portionsgröße ereichen.
gefüttert wird 4 - 5 mal pro woche mit futter vom züchter ca. 1% des fischgewichts.
die futtermenge muß man alle 2 - 3 wochen anpassen, da der futterquotient 1:1 ist, kann man das leicht errechnen.

gruß siggi


----------



## Nightdriver (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

danke für die antworten, ich habe die teich jetzt gepachtet und werde jetzt erstmal trockenlegen zum putzen und dann nach besatz umschauen.

weiß jemand wo ich guten preiswerten Forellen Besatz im Kreis Ravensburg/Friedrichshafen her bekomme?


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

Hallo,

warum will jeder einfach nur:

"PREISWERTE FORELLEN" 

Ich gebe gerne 20 Cent pro fisch mehr aus und habe richtig gute Qualität! Ich will sie ja auch selber essen und die Fische mit einem guten gewissen an freunde etc. verschenken! 

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## Onkel Kai (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

Preiswert muss nicht gleich minderwertig heißen 
Aber weiterhelfen kann ich in der Gegend leider nicht.
Gruß, kai


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

hallo kai,

Die fische werden in deutschland gezogen und somit kostet Qualität einfach!


----------



## sprogoe (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo kai,
> 
> Die fische werden in deutschland gezogen und somit kostet Qualität einfach!




Setzlinge werden sicher in Deutschland gezogen, sind aber inzwischen sicher schon 20 cm+ und kosten somit auch etwas mehr.
Im März bekommt man noch preiswerte Größen von 8-10 cm, die etwa 25 Cent das Stück. kosten dürften.
Die Frage war aber nach einem preiswerten Forellenbesatz und ich denke, somit sind Forellen in Portionsgröße gemeint und die kommen nicht immer aus deutscher Aufzucht. Vieles wird aus Frankreich importiert, was aber nicht bedeuten muß, daß sie schlechter Qualität sind.
Hier bei uns kann man diese Forellen für etwa 4,50 € pro Kilo bei Abnahme von mind. 75 kg bei freier Anlieferung bekommen. Dieser (Händler sage ich mal), holt die Forellen mit einem eigenen 40 Tonner LKW in Frankreich und kann dadurch diesen Preis bieten. Die Qualität und der Geschmack sind dennoch sehr gut.
Andere Züchter verkaufen ihre eigene Zucht für 5,30 € und verlangen bei kleinerer Abnahmemenge noch eine Anfahrtsgebühr, so das man bei 100 kg auf durchschnittlich 5,80 € kommt.   

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*



Nightdriver schrieb:


> danke für die antworten, ich habe die teich jetzt gepachtet und werde jetzt erstmal trockenlegen zum putzen und dann nach besatz umschauen.
> 
> weiß jemand wo ich guten preiswerten Forellen Besatz im Kreis Ravensburg/Friedrichshafen her bekomme?



und wie hoch ist die Pacht nun?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Nightdriver (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum will jeder einfach nur:
> 
> ...




falls ich das wort preiswert nicht richtig verstehe, bitte korrigiere mich, aber in meinem wortschatz hat das überhaupt nichts mit schlechter qualität zu tun. für mich bedeutet es, die qualität relativ zum preis muss stimmen.


Ich zahle für den kleinen Weiher 25 € und für den größeren 125 €. Ich denke mit 150 € ist das ein ganz fairer Preis.


Habe den größeren Weiher gestern auslaufen lassen und gereinigt. Es befand sich ca 15 cm schlamm auf dem Grund. Der Pächter hat gemeint zuletzt wurde der weiher im September letzten Jahres gereinigt, das macht mich ein bisschen stutzig, weil es ja schon ne ganz schön ordentliche menge schmutz in einem dreiviertel Jahr ist...

Ist das normal? oder muss ich mir da gedanken machen?

Als nächstes werde ich mit Seilen überspannen und nächste woche oder so werde ich dann besetzen =)

Freue mich schon drauf!!

LG und danke für die Antworten!!


----------



## sprogoe (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

nicht nur mit Schnüren überspannen, sondern rundum auch einen mindestens 60 cm hohen Zaun spannen, nur so hälst Du den Reiher davon ab, ins Wasser zu kommen.

Wenn kein Laubeinfall durch Bäume stattfindet, wird der Schlamm durch Futter und Ausscheidungen der Forellen entstanden sein, allerdings wird dann die letzte Reinigung auch länger zurückliegen, wie ein 3/4 Jahr.
Man sollte nicht alles glauben, da wird auch viel beschönigt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Nightdriver (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

Ja, Zaun ist bereits in Planung, da sich die weiher in einem Gehäge mit einem Hirsch befindet, der ansonsten die Schnüre runter reißen würde...

Forellen waren sogar ein Jahr lang nichteinmal drinne. Mich wunderts eigentlich schon ein bischen, da unser verpächter ein sehr sehr ehrlichen eindruck auf uns macht. er hat es auch sicherlich nicht nötig uns da quatsch zu erzählen. aber vllt hat er es ja einfach nicht ganz so pinibel gesäubert wie wir gestern =)
Immerhin ist der Weiher jetzt blitzeblank wie im Wohnzimmer 

Ich stelle demnächst mal paar bilder rein, falls es euch interessiert


----------



## sprogoe (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

wie auch immer der Schlamm entstanden sein mag, hauptsache, Du hast ihn rausgespült und dadurch in Zukunft wahrscheinlich auch weniger Probleme mit Algenbildung.

Stell mal Fotos ein, werde ich dann auch von meinen Teichen machen aber auch erst dann, wenn ich ebenfalls eine Spülung vorgenommen habe.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

na, je nachdem wohin man spült würde ich mir ja schon überlegen, Bilder öffentlich zu stellen....


----------



## Nightdriver (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

da hast du recht syntac...

aber für den weiher wurde extra ein Beruhigungsbecken angelegt und das Landratsamt hat die Abnahme letztes Jahr gemacht.
Außerdem haben wir den schlamm ausgeschaufelt. das spühlen ist ehender als natürlicher nebeneffekt beim putzen aufgetreten. klar das immer ne menge durch den Abfluss läuft wenn man darin arbeitet.


----------



## Nightdriver (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

so, wir haben gerade die weiher besetzt.

wir hatten einen weg von ca 15km zu fahren und haben mit nem kompressor luft in unsere behälter gelassen. jedoch war es dann beim besetzen bei einigen forellen kritisch mangels sauerstoff versorgung. die sehr kleinen habens eigentlich ohne probleme durchgehalten, die richtig großen komischer weise auch, nur die mittleren hätten wohl mehr sauerstoff vertragen können.

Naja, es haben wie es aussieht alle überstanden und drehen gerade ihre ersten bahnen in ihrer neuen heimat, die sicherlich schöner ist als in einem betonbecken mit hunderten von anderen artgenossen. =)

freue mich schon auf den hoffentlich guten erfolg. =)


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

Die beste Transportmöglichkeit für Forellensetzlinge ist der Transport in Säcken (50 ltr. Säcke) mit Sauerstoffatmosphäre !

In denen können Forellen (17/18cm) eine Stunde ohne weiteres Transportiert werden.
Wichtig ist beim Besatz ins neue Gewässer die Fische langsam ans Wasser zu gewöhnen!


----------



## schatt (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

In RV bei Wolfegg, entweder beim Jung oder der Fischzucht Durach... odrt sind die Forellen eigentlich immer gut... wo habt ihr eure jetzt geholt?


----------



## Nightdriver (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: 2 kleine Fischweiher*

wir haben sie in unteressendort geholt, bis jetzt ist noch keine einzige forelle tod, zumindest haben wir nichts auffälliges entdeckt =)

die wachsen richtig schnell! werden jeden Tag gefüttert und sind schon richtig geil auf das Futter geworden, macht echt spaß zu sehen =)


----------

